# looking for old record for halloween sound



## bodaciousbonsai (Sep 14, 2007)

hello i am 33 years old. I remember a halloween at a baby sitters house and she played a record of halloween sounds. I figure it must have been around 1980 - 1983. anyhoo it was very awsome, it actually scared the crap out of me, and I was wondering if anyone can help with finding this old treasure. the cover from what I can remember was of a cartoon kinda cover.thats all I can remember. If I were to see this cover I might be able to remember it. Anyhoo ANY HELP WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

That's a bit vague on the info, but I think I can get you started.

Try a couple of the music and sound sharing blogs to see if you can identify the cover. Even if you can no longer download the sound files, identifying the album name is the first step. I would try

Mostly Ghostly

as well as

Scar Stuff


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's the first one I thought of upon reading your description:


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That's the first one I thought of too. Try this post from Scar Stuff where you can see images of every LP he had shared up until then:

*Scar Stuff LP Shares*

These are a few of others I thought of:


----------

